# Dust Extraction advice needed



## Ryandotdee (5 Jul 2019)

Hello!

First time poster, long time lurker  

I have a small shed (12 x 8 feet) which I have been getting setup as a workshop over the last 6 months, But as I do more projects ( and buy more tools... :lol: ) It is becoming more and more apparant that my dust collection setup is not up to the job.

My current dust extraction is a vax pet, connected to a cylcone ( on a 25liter drum) which in turn has a 5 meter hose connected to it (32 mm i think ). The main issue is the suction is not great from the vax.

I am looking at getting the Axminster Craft AC37E due to its smaller size and having an induction motor.

So onto my question : Would it be feasible to simply swap out the vax with the AC37E by reducing the outlet down to the correct size for the cyclone? I am conscious that the extractor has a 100mm port for a reason, but I am not sure what the rel ramifications are for reducing it down by this much.

If anyone can shed some light on it or has done something similar in the past I would be incredibly grateful for any input.

Ryan


----------



## mbartlett99 (5 Jul 2019)

Yeah umm no basically. Without spending an hour doing the maths you've just cut you cross section down to a tenth - (100mm/16mm) which will utterly crucify your airflow.

You don't mention what you're extracting from but if its just portable tools buy a decent vacuum - nilfisk alto aero 26 as an example - which will match your pipe sizes from the cyclone. I have very nearly no dust in the shop despite spending aaaaallllll day sanding.

The sizes on all these things aren't arbitary its all matched to impeller performance etc etc.


----------



## Ryandotdee (7 Jul 2019)

Hi

Thanks for the reply, I had a feeling it was not the best idea. I have done a bit of reading since and am starting to see the difference between the larger diameter stuff and vaccums. I had a look at the vac you linked and it looks like a decent machine, would certainly be a step up from what I am using currently. I guess I got into the mindset of "I have woodworking tools, therefore must buy big dust extractor"

I have a variety of tools ranging from table saw, band saw, planer etc down to hand held power tools. I think you are right in that getting a decent vaccum would be a good idea, I just need to get my pineapple in gear a print some adaptors for all my tools.

Many thanks again for your input, It has given me a different perspective


----------



## mbartlett99 (7 Jul 2019)

There are a ton of posts on this subject. From an engineers point of view its a complicated issue but for a wood worker i'd say it boils down to two;
1) Small tools - usually fine dust - best solution is a good vacuum & a cyclone
2} Big tools - big chippings (planer) or those needing big airflow (bandsaw/tablesaw). Thats where you need a dust extractor.


----------



## Trickie33 (21 Jul 2019)

I've just bought a wet &dry vacuum from lidl for £70,it has great suction but I couldn't understand how to get my circular saw and vacuum to work at the same time? I think I've cracked it :lol:


----------

